# Panama Beach Pier and lodging recommendations.



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi;

Currently planning a trip to the Russel-Fields Pier or P.B. Miller Pier in Panama Beach Fl in April. Found a few links with some pier related info. Was wondering what kind of parking is set up for either pier as well as recommendations for fisherman friendly motels/lodging that are easy on the wallet?

Thanks.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, judging by the responses Panama Beach must not be very traveled fishing spot. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Panama city piers are awesome in Late April and May into early June for kings and cobes. I have seen the reports, but don't know much about the area. I have been on the pier at Pier Park (not sure the name of the pier) and saw several kings and a huge school of jack crevalles come by.......PCB is a high tourist area and it should be a breeze to find a good hotel very close to where you want to fish.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks! Looking at mid April. Hoping to plug for Spanish or blues while the wife fishes for Pomps.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Digger, Check out panhandle pier fishing .com, They have forums for both of the piers in PCB and others in the area. Did good off the Russell-fields pier by Pier Park last April on vacation. Got Pompano throwing jigs and Spanish throwing Gotcha's. Good luck


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

westernny said:


> Hey Digger, Check out panhandle pier fishing .com


*http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/mybb/index.php*


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I think that SPRING BREAK will be winding down in April - - - - 
MILLIONS and MILLIONS of people will be flocking to all of Panama City Beaches.
PCB is more popular than Daytona Beach now. http://pcbeachspringbreak.com/







Plan accordingly.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you to westernny and ez2cdave, excellent link!


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

BarefootJohnny said:


> I think that SPRING BREAK will be winding down in April - - - -
> MILLIONS and MILLIONS of people will be flocking to all of Panama City Beaches.
> PCB is more popular than Daytona Beach now. http://pcbeachspringbreak.com/
> View attachment 14822
> ...


Any idea as to when the Spring break is supposed to be over? 

Just trying to figure out how many times in one day we will be asked if anything is biting.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

all I can tell you is to call the *PCB Chamber of Commerce*.
Then you will get your information right from the horses mouth.

I am in Orlando - 8 hour drive away. All I can tell you is what I see on my TV news stations.
http://www.pcbeach.org/ also offers a beach web cam on their website.

ENJOY !!!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

We just came back from Cape San Blas which is just 50 miles farther down the road east of Panama City. They don't have a pier but they do have some good surf fishing. To bad we were a couple of weeks early for the pomps. Everything was changing Friday morning with big bait balls coming by with blue fish chopping them up. Nice place and not many people. Nowbody knew how to surf fish. One guy asked if I was a fishing guide. I should have said I look like nubie in North Carolina pulling a beach cart off the back of a little car. 

My wife talked me into driving all the way over to Navare on Thursday. We got there just in time to see them rolling a 75 lb Cobia off the pier. That was one big sob. The pier was in official cobia frenzy for the rest of the day. 50-60 guys burning bucktails out to any shadow that passed by.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

DANtheJDMan said:


> We just came back from Cape San Blas which is just 50 miles farther down the road east of Panama City. They don't have a pier but they do have some good surf fishing. To bad we were a couple of weeks early for the pomps. Everything was changing Friday morning with big bait balls coming by with blue fish chopping them up. Nice place and not many people. Nowbody knew how to surf fish. One guy asked if I was a fishing guide. I should have said I look like nubie in North Carolina pulling a beach cart off the back of a little car.
> .


Hmmmm. Appreciate the tip. I'm already have committed lodging in Panama with family meeting us there. 

As a military retiree I might look into what lodging is available aboard Eglin which is nearby, for a future trip. That will give me time to pick up some surf rods too since we are only outfitted for piers and saltwater creeks.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Digger54 said:


> Hmmmm. Appreciate the tip. I'm already have committed lodging in Panama with family meeting us there.
> 
> As a military retiree I might look into what lodging is available aboard Eglin which is nearby, for a future trip. That will give me time to pick up some surf rods too since we are only outfitted for piers and saltwater creeks.


Tyndall AFB is right there by Mexico Beach. 

You don't need much for surf rods. I really had way more than I needed but I got the big bitter that spooled my reel out past the bar. I think sometimes the pomps hang out just past the bar too. 
There were a couple of old guys slaying big whiting down on the rocks at the seawall. 
I tried the rocks but man are they slippery. I'm a beach guy.
Hey be careful and have fun.


----------



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

County pier(Miller) has plenty of parking. City pier doesn't have much and is closer to the tourist type attractions. I went last Oct. For the first time and plan to repeat the trip this year. Its a great place, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

I haven't fished the new pier yet since the rebuild of Gulf shores, but from what I read they are almost the same as far as fish catching on any particular day .....Dan Russel was where I fished and a few times stayed in the Calyso right beside it....walked out and down the sidewalk I was there and a good vantage point to see what was biting when I went back for lunch.....April should be on fire with all species the main one would be cobia run, but spanish,kings,flounder,pompano,maybe the tail end of sheep head......in the fall it isn't uncommon for sailfish hook ups

and the one link provided is your best pier fishing from that area with Robert(Robertyb) when there posting reports and pictures along with Terry(Tboy)

the east coast piers have nothing compared to the gulf coast piers....I am sure they have there moments of catching, but I have yet to see it.....and stopped going to the east coast and stay on the Gulf Coast when I head for the salt


----------

